# Do I need to put moisturizer before sunscreen?



## janwa09 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi everyone! I just want to know if you should use moisturizer before applying sunscreen or is sunscreen enough to use alone during the day? Cos pretty much I've just been using sunscreen (neutrogena dry-touch) alone + eye gel with SPF and I just wanna make sure if what I'm doing is enough.  Thanks!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 16, 2008)

you still gotta use a moisturiser. a sunscreen is no substitute for a moisturiser. moisturisers penetrate into the skin to hydrate it while sunscreen just sits on top of the skin to create a protective shield. so yeah, use a moisturiser. if you find that a moisturiser plus sunscreen may look too oily, try using a light moisturising lotion or gel.


----------



## athena123 (Jan 16, 2008)

It really depends upon your skintype and what kind of sunscreen you're using. I personally have oily skin, so I like to find physical sunscreens that don't contain any additional moisturizers. If I'm feeling a little dry, especially in winter, however, I will apply a few drops of camellia oil before I put on my sunblock since it is intended to sit on top of your skin and underneath makeup. 

Hope this helps, 

athena


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 18, 2008)

If you do not need a moisturizer, its a wasted step. Moisturizer has no benefit except to hydrate your skin.  It will not thicken collagen, delay wrinkles, prevent loss of subcutaneous elasticity. It will just keep the dead layer of your epidermis-the stratum corneum (glassy layer) moist. 

If you are using a sunscreen prone to degredation like avobenzene, octinoxalate, homosalate,octisalate, etc...you must reapply this product every 2 hours.  Barrier suncreens like zinc, and possibley titanium do not degrade with light exposure. Degradation of your sunscreen means free radicals form-and free radicals will age you as fast as UV/UVB/UVA rays. Not to mention once the sunscreen is over three hours on year skin its useless.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 18, 2008)

Skin Deep: Cosmetic Safety Database - Special Report


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 18, 2008)

You *always* need a moisturizer.  Even if you have oily skin a moisturizer designed for your skin type will keep the oily parts from overproducing sebum and keeping you from looking shiny.  

Everyone can benefit from a moisturizer.  Sensitive skin moisturizers have calming ingredients in them that can do wonders if that is your skin "type".  (Sensitive skin isn't really a type, you are just missing the fatty lipid layer under your skin).

Even in the winter you need a sunscreen, minimum of SPF 30.  Try to find one that is paraben free and protects from both UVA and UVB rays.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_you still gotta use a moisturiser. a sunscreen is no substitute for a moisturiser. moisturisers penetrate into the skin to hydrate it while sunscreen just sits on top of the skin to create a protective shield. so yeah, use a moisturiser. if you find that a moisturiser plus sunscreen may look too oily, try using a light moisturising lotion or gel.



_

 
Sunscreen actually seeps into pores. When it degrades into reactive oxygen species free radicals after a few hours in the light, it can harm subcutaneous tissue.
The  cosmetic industry has an awful lot of people duped into buying products they do not really need. Wear it if it makes you feel better about yourself, wear it if it makes you feel luxuriant, pampered, or fabulous. As long as it isn't causing acne or whiteheads or starting wars among people, go for it, its a personal choice-but not a true necessity. If you are young and healthy, chances are you are making all the oil you need. (I'm 45, and I have soft, moist skin that doesn't require a moisturizer. ) Moisturizer feels nice, but it won't prevent wrinkles. If you are dry skinned, wear one, if you are normal-its just one more product.


----------



## kalikana (Jan 21, 2008)

I have really oily skin and my dermatologist told me that I don't need to use moisturizer everyday, only when my skin gets a bit dry. 

I guess it depends on your skin type.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Sunscreen actually seeps into pores. When it degrades into reactive oxygen species free radicals after a few hours in the light, it can harm subcutaneous tissue.
The  cosmetic industry has an awful lot of people duped into buying products they do not really need. Wear it if it makes you feel better about yourself, wear it if it makes you feel luxuriant, pampered, or fabulous. As long as it isn't causing acne or whiteheads or starting wars among people, go for it, its a personal choice-but not a true necessity. If you are young and healthy, chances are you are making all the oil you need. (I'm 45, and I have soft, moist skin that doesn't require a moisturizer. ) Moisturizer feels nice, but it won't prevent wrinkles. If you are dry skinned, wear one, if you are normal-its just one more product._

 
wow. you should share with us your product-free beauty secrets then! cuz I'd look terrible if I had not used a proper moisturiser for my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm only 20 and before I started on any skin care I had pimples, dry skin, eczema on my face and pigmentation.


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Sunscreen actually seeps into pores. When it degrades into reactive oxygen species free radicals after a few hours in the light, it can harm subcutaneous tissue.
The cosmetic industry has an awful lot of people duped into buying products they do not really need. Wear it if it makes you feel better about yourself, wear it if it makes you feel luxuriant, pampered, or fabulous. As long as it isn't causing acne or whiteheads or starting wars among people, go for it, its a personal choice-but not a true necessity. If you are young and healthy, chances are you are making all the oil you need. (I'm 45, and I have soft, moist skin that doesn't require a moisturizer. ) Moisturizer feels nice, but it won't prevent wrinkles. If you are dry skinned, wear one, if you are normal-its just one more product._

 
So are you saying that there's a chance suncreen if not used correctly may actally be doing more harm them good, what about moisturisers containing SPF, is it all hype?


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes. See the sunscreen thread.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 25, 2008)

RIVERSIDE, Calif. - Are sunscreens always beneficial, or can they be detrimental to users? A research team led by UC Riverside chemists reports that unless people out in the sun apply sunscreen often, the sunscreen itself can become harmful to the skin.
When skin is exposed to sunlight, ultraviolet radiation (UV) is absorbed by skin molecules that then can generate harmful compounds, called reactive oxygen species or ROS, which are highly reactive molecules that can cause "oxidative damage." For example, ROS can react with cellular components like cell walls, lipid membranes, mitochondria and DNA, leading to skin damage and increasing the visible signs of aging.
http://www.chemlin.net/phpads/www/de...&cb=f99ee2fb09​




Two-photon fluorescence intensity images of cells deep in the epidermis showing reactive oxygen species activity following sunscreen application to the skin surface. Reactive oxygen species can react with cellular components, leading to skin damage and increasing the visible signs of aging.




UV filters (octylmethoxycinnamate, benzophenone-3 and octocrylene) widely used in sunscreens generate reactive oxygen species (ROS) in skin when exposed to ultraviolet radiation, augmenting the ROS that is naturally produced.
(Images by K. Hanson, UC Riverside)​When sunscreen is applied on the skin, however, special molecules – called UV filters – contained in the sunscreen, cut down the amount of UV radiation that can penetrate the skin. Over time, though, these filters penetrate into the skin below the surface of the epidermis, the outermost layer of skin, leaving the body vulnerable to UV radiation.
Led by Kerry M. Hanson, a senior research scientist in the Department of Chemistry at UCR, the researchers report that three UV filters (octylmethoxycinnamate, benzophenone-3 and octocrylene), which are approved by the Food and Drug Administration and widely used in sunscreens, generate ROS in skin themselves when exposed to ultraviolet radiation, thus augmenting the ROS that is naturally produced. The researchers note that the additional ROS are generated only when the UV filters have penetrated into the skin and, at the same time, sunscreen has not been reapplied to prevent ultraviolet radiation from reaching these filters. 
Study results will appear in an upcoming issue of _Free Radical Biology & Medicine_. An advance copy of the paper is available online on the journal's Website. 
"Sunscreens do an excellent job protecting against sunburn when used correctly," said Hanson, who works in the laboratory of Christopher Bardeen, an assistant professor of chemistry at UCR. "This means using a sunscreen with a high sun protection factor and applying it uniformly on the skin. Our data show, however, that if coverage at the skin surface is low, the UV filters in sunscreens that have penetrated into the epidermis can potentially do more harm than good. More advanced sunscreens that ensure that the UV-filters stay on the skin surface are needed; such filters would reduce the level of UV-induced ROS. Another solution may be to mix the UV-filters with antioxidants since antioxidants have been shown to reduce UV-induced ROS levels in the skin."
In their research, Hanson and colleagues used epidermal model tissue and applied sunscreen to the surface to test the effect of sunscreen penetration on ROS levels in the deep epidermis. A two-photon fluorescence microscope allowed them to visualize ROS generation occurring below the skin surface. The ROS activity was detected using a probe molecule whose fluorescent properties change upon exposure to ROS. On comparing images taken before and after the skin was exposed to UV radiation, they found that ROS generation in the skin increased after sunscreen penetration.
About 95 percent of the visible signs of aging are associated with UV exposure. About 90 percent of a person's total life-time UV exposure is obtained before the person is 18 years of age. Only a few UV-filters are available that block "UV-A," the wavelengths that penetrate more deeply into the skin, all the way into the dermis where collagen exists. 
"For now, the best advice is to use sunscreens and re-apply them often – the Skin Cancer Foundation recommends every two hours, and especially after sweating or swimming, which can wash away sunscreen – to reduce the amount of UV radiation from getting through to filters that have penetrated the skin," Bardeen said. "This, in turn, would reduce ROS generation."
Next, the researchers plan to investigate the effect of smog on ROS generation in the skin.
​


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 25, 2008)

My vote (and quite a number of dermatologists as well) for best sunscreen is Blue Lizard. They make a version for the face-it is not greasy or comedogenic or unstable. It is zinc oxide-8% and octinoxalate. It has hyalaraunic acid for a moisturizer. Their brand also makes sensitive skin versions that are micronized zinc and titanium and chemical free. They cost $12.50 US and are at many drugstores like Long's.
I avoid SPF makeup because it degrades as well. If you are into only high end brands, Peter Thomas Roth has some zince and titanium based formulas. 
Meroxyl, the widely touted "panacea" is a carcinogen. Many ingrediants in sunscreens are tetragenic (cause birth defects potentially-they can be found stored in testes and ovaries of necropsied lab rats,lol) or potentially carcinogenic. Even Helioplex-made to extend Parasol (avobenzene formulations) degrade in a few hours as well. 
You should choose cosmetics carefully.


----------

